# störungen, meldungen...abspeichern



## roman79 (9 Juni 2010)

Guten Morgen!
ich hätte mal wieder einen Denkanstoss benötigt 

Hardware: 
WinCCflex 2008 sp2
S7-300 / CPU 314-2DP

Ich möchte für unsere neue Visualisierung ein extra Seite einfügen, in dem zb. die letzten 100 Störungen / Warnungen / Meldungen gespeichert werden und nicht resetet werden können - also um zu sehen wann und welche troubles wir an der Anlage hatten 

Im normalen Störungsfenster können die Störungen / Warnungen / Meldungen natürlich gelöscht werden. D.h. die Anlage soll sich nach dem quittieren wieder starten lassen

Derzeit übertrage ich die Störungen usw. per DB und dann über Bitmeldungen in die Visu.

Was wäre denn hier ein guter Lösungsansatz?

Weiters möchte ich mit der Rezepturverwaltung einiges machen...aber aber damit noch gar nix am Hut. Habt ihr hier viell. "links" oder dgl. wo dies für WinFlex2008 ein bisschen erklärt wird?

Danke vorab für eure Hilfe!


----------



## PN/DP (9 Juni 2010)

*Meldeanzeige Ereignisse oder Archiv*



roman79 schrieb:


> Ich möchte für unsere neue Visualisierung ein extra Seite einfügen, in dem zb. die letzten 100 Störungen / Warnungen / Meldungen gespeichert werden und nicht resetet werden können - also um zu sehen wann und welche troubles wir an der Anlage hatten


Da gibt es in WinCC flexible schon was fertiges.
Mache in ein Bild eine "Meldeanzeige" rein für "(x) Meldeereignisse" oder "(x) Meldearchiv".
Je nachdem welches Panel oder PC-Runtime Du einsetzt, kannst Du dann die letzten bis zu 1000 
Meldeereignisse der ausgewählten Meldeklassen ansehen und ggf. filtern.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2010)

Für die Störmeldungen legst du unter Archive ein Meldearchiv an.
Unter Meldungen->Einstellungen->Meldeklassen kanst du nun projektieren
welche Meldeklasse in welches Archiv schreib.
Für dieses Meldearchiv kannst du festlegen wie und wo es gespeichert 
werden soll, z.b. CSV auf der Storage Card. Zusätzlich kannst du das 
Verhalten des Archives einstellen.
Dieses Archiv kannst du dann auf deinen Panel anzeigen lassen mit einer
Meldeanzeige, die dann Information gibt wann ist die Meldung aufgetreten,
wann ist Sie Quittiert worden und wann ist Sie gegangen ist.
Ein schönes und fertiges Werkzeug ist das.

Die Rezepturverwaltung wird eigentlich in Flexibel in der Online Hilfe sehr
gut erklärt.


----------



## roman79 (9 Juni 2010)

Hello und danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort,

ganz bin ich aber noch nicht dabei...

ich gebe bereits über 100 Störungen / Meldungen / Warnungen am Touch Display aus...nur das ich diese Störungen / Meldungen / Warnungen mit der QUITT Taste wieder quittieren kann und sie dann nicht mehr ersichtlich sind...

In meinem Fall zb. DB10.DBD0 / DBD4 / DBD8 / DBD12

So nun ist meine Frage...wenn ich quittiere wird der Inhalt der DBD's auf Null gesetzt...

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit über WinCCflex diese Störungen / Meldungen / Warnungen zu speichern...auch wenn sie von der Steuerung nicht mehr aktiv sind...oder muss ich meine neuen "speichernden Störungen / Meldungen / Warnungen" in neue DB's schreiben die beim quittieren nicht auf Null gesetzt werden

Ich würde einfach ein Meldefenster machen...in dem immer die aktuellste Störung usw. ganz oben steht...und sobald hausnummer 100 Störungen usw. erreicht sind würd ich die erst-entstandene Störung rauslöschen...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (9 Juni 2010)

also noch mal roman, es gibt eine Meldeanzeige da werden die aktuellen
Meldungen angezeigt, so lange Sie anstehen. Sind die Meldungen Quittiert
und stehen dann nicht mehr an, erst dann verschwinden Sie aus den 
Störmeldfenster. 
Wenn du zusätzlich ein Meldearchiv anlegst werden alle Zustände der 
Meldungen mit Uhrzeit in dieses Archiv abgelegt. Dieses kannst du dann
in einer *eignenen* Meldeanzeige anzeigen.

Du mußt deine Meldungen nicht in eigene Speicherbereiche in deiner SPS
archivieren, das erledigt das Panel für dich, auf sehr einfache weise.


----------



## roman79 (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo Helmut!

Danke! ich werd das gleich mal so probieren!! *vde*


----------



## PN/DP (9 Juni 2010)

*Meldepuffer + Meldeanzeige + Meldefenster*



roman79 schrieb:


> ich gebe bereits über 100 Störungen / Meldungen / Warnungen am Touch Display aus...nur das ich diese Störungen / Meldungen / Warnungen mit der QUITT Taste wieder quittieren kann und sie dann nicht mehr ersichtlich sind...
> [...]
> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit über WinCCflex diese Störungen / Meldungen / Warnungen zu speichern...auch wenn sie von der Steuerung nicht mehr aktiv sind...


Die WinCC flexible Runtime speichert schon die *Meldeereignisse* in einem *Meldepuffer* ganz ohne Dein Zutun.
Du kannst aber zusätzlich ein *Meldearchiv* einrichten (wie es Helmut beschrieben hat), weil der Meldepuffer 
bei den meisten Panels ein Ausschalten des Panels nicht "überlebt" (er ist dann leer).
Die Meldungen, die Du bis jetzt ausgibst, gibst Du in einem *Meldefenster* aus. Das ist was ganz anderes.
Im Meldefenster stehen nur aktive und unquittierte Meldungen drin.

Probiere doch einfach mal meinen Vorschlag mit der Meldeanzeige aus, dann wirst Du sehen, daß das genau das
ist, was Du suchst.

Du solltest Dich in der WinCC flexible Hilfe mal über Meldepuffer, Meldeanzeige und Meldefenster informieren.

In meinen WCF-Projekten habe ich fast immer folgende Melde-Anzeigen drin:

zwei oder mehrere *Meldefenster* in der Vorlage
Bei neuen Meldungen poppen diese Meldefenster auf, hier können Stör-Meldungen quittiert werden.
Ein kleineres Meldefenster ist nur für die Meldeklasse "System".
Ggf. ist ein eigenes Meldefenster für Betriebsmeldungen sinnvoll.
eine *Meldeanzeige* für anstehende und unquittierte Meldungen
gleiche Anzeige wie im Meldefenster, hier kann aber nicht quittiert werden
eine *Meldeanzeige* für Meldeereignisse
hier werden die Meldeereignisse aus dem Meldepuffer angezeigt, kann gefiltert werden
eine *Meldeanzeige* für Meldearchiv
hier werden die Meldeereignisse aus dem Meldearchiv angezeigt, kann nicht gefiltert werden
siehe angehängte Screenshots (MP370 15" Touch)
Die untere Meldeanzeige "Ereignisprotokoll" sind 2 Meldeanzeigen übereinandergelegt. Mit dem symbolischen 
EA-Feld mache ich entweder die Meldeanzeige "Meldeereignisse" oder die Meldeanzeige "Meldearchiv" sichtbar.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## roman79 (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo Harry! 
danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung!! Ich bin gerade dabei das ich die WinCC Hilfe durchforste...leider habe ich mom. kein Gerät das ich life probieren kann was ich fabriziere *ggg*

Wird aber spät. kommenden Montag soweit sein...

Danke auf jeden Fall für eure Hilfe!


----------



## netmaster (9 Juni 2010)

roman79 schrieb:


> Hallo Harry!
> danke für deine ausführliche Erklärung!! Ich bin gerade dabei das ich die WinCC Hilfe durchforste...leider habe ich mom. kein Gerät das ich life probieren kann was ich fabriziere *ggg*
> 
> Wird aber spät. kommenden Montag soweit sein...
> ...


 

Funktioniert in der PC Runtime und PLCSIM genauso.


----------



## PN/DP (9 Juni 2010)

*Meldeindikator bedienen*

Ich habe nochmal in einem Projekt nachgeschaut, wo mehrere identische Panels (MP370 15") vorhanden sind.
Damit Störmeldungen nicht an jedem Panel quittiert werden müssen, wird das Quittieren an einem Panel über 
die CPU an die anderen Panels als "Quittierbit SPS" weitergereicht.
Damit sich die Meldefenster auf allen Panels wieder schließen, sobald an irgendeinem Panel alle Meldungen 
quittiert sind, zeigt das Meldefenster nur unquittierte Meldungen an (keine anstehenden Meldungen).
Deshalb im Meldungen-Bild auch die Meldeanzeige für anstehende Meldungen und unquittierte Meldungen.
(siehe Beitrag #7)

Nun habe ich auch den Meldeindikator besonders parametriert:
Ereignisse

*Klicken bei Blinken* (es stehen unquittierte Meldungen an)
Systemfunktion *ZeigeMeldefenster*, Objektname: Vorlage_Meldefenster, Darstellung: Umschalten
Mit einem Klick auf den blinkenden Meldeindikator wird dadurch das Meldefenster ein- und ausgeblendet.
*Klicken* (bei nicht-Blinken: es sind nur noch quittierte Meldungen aktiv)
Skript *Zeige_Meldungsbild*
Das Skript aktiviert das Meldungen-Bild oder das vorherige Bild, wenn das Meldungen-Bild angezeigt ist.


```
[COLOR="SeaGreen"]' Sub Zeige_Meldungsbild()
' Bild "006_Meldungen" aktivieren bzw. Bild zurück
'
' Dieses Skript wird an den Meldeindikator projektiert
' (weil AktiviereBild da nicht zugewiesen werden kann).
' Aufruf nur bei Klick bei nicht Blinken = nur quittierte Meldungen noch aktiv.
' (das Vorlage_Meldefenster zeigt nur unquittierte Meldungen,
'  damit auf allen Panels das Meldefenster nach quittieren verschwindet)

' HmiRuntime.BaseScreenName: momentan am Bediengerät angezeigtes Bild
' ActivateScreen "006_Meldungen" ... <- KEINE Stringvariable benutzen!
' dann erzeugt Bild-Umbenennen einen Compile-Fehler-Verweis hierher, gut so![/COLOR]

[COLOR="Blue"]If[/COLOR] HmiRuntime.BaseScreenName <> [COLOR="sienna"]"006_Meldungen"[/COLOR] [COLOR="blue"]Then[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="Sienna"]ActivateScreen "006_Meldungen"[/COLOR], 0
[COLOR="blue"]Else[/COLOR]
    [COLOR="sienna"]ActivatePreviousScreen[/COLOR]
[COLOR="blue"]End If[/COLOR]
```
Gruß
Harald


----------



## roman79 (9 Juni 2010)

ich habe mal eine neue Erkenntnis...

ich habe das neue Panel noch nicht im Haus...aber es wird ein 10" Basic Panel...

und in diesen hat mir der Siemensianer gerade gesagt können keine Archive projektiert werden da kein Speicher vorhanden...

also ich werd es wohl oder übel mit der SPS lösen müssen...

In einen neuen DB die Störungen schreiben...und diesen nicht reseten...
aber wie ich die Störungen weiterschiebe habe ich noch keinen Plan...
Könnte das mit "schiebe bit links" funktionieren??


----------



## PN/DP (9 Juni 2010)

Du brauchst kein Archiv, einfach nur eine Meldeanzeige "Meldeereignisse".
Das KTP400 z.B. hat einen *remanenten Meldepuffer* für 256 Meldeereignisse.
Technische Daten: 6AV6647-0AA11-3AX0SIMATIC KTP400 BASIC MONO PN
Handbücher Basic Panels

Gruß
Harald


----------



## roman79 (9 Juni 2010)

Hallo Harry!

also i muss schön langsam grinsen *ggg*
hier im forum habt ihr wirklich mehr drauf als die Techniker von dort *ggg*

Ich werd die Sache dann life am Gerät testen...hoff das ich es bald bekomme!!

Danke nochmal! *vde*


----------



## PN/DP (9 Juni 2010)

Ach ja: wegen den Zeitstempeln der Meldeereignisse sollte man die Panel-Uhr mit der CPU-Uhr synchronisieren.
Das KTP400 z.B. hat eine "ungepufferte Softwareuhr"!

Und: Roman79, du mußt Dich nicht für jede einzelne Antwort bedanken.
Oder fandest Du jeden Beitrag so überragend hilfreich? 

Gruß
Harald


----------



## Joseppe (18 November 2010)

Hallo DP/PN

hab ich was verschlafen
laut Handbuch Siemens

"Umlaufpuffer (n x 256 Einträge), nicht remanent"

Wenn es doch eine möglichkeit gibt
Meldungen vor Abschaltung bzw. Netz Aus
zu sichern wäre ich für eine Antwort dankbar

Joseppe


----------



## roman79 (18 November 2010)

Schönen Abend!

also nach meiner Erfahrung nach ist der "nichtremanente Speicher" ein paar Tage doch remanent (wahrscheinlich Stützkondensator oder dgl)

Die Störungen...Meldungen usw. gehen nicht sofort nach "Hauptschalter aus" verloren.

Gruss Roman


----------



## Joseppe (18 November 2010)

Hallo Roman79,

dem ist aber so,
Netz vom KTP weg, Meldungen auch weg.
bei mir jedenfalls

joseppe


----------



## roman79 (18 November 2010)

ne also bei mir hält der Puffer min. über Nacht...länger hab ichs noch nicht probiert...


----------



## PN/DP (18 November 2010)

Joseppe schrieb:


> hab ich was verschlafen
> laut Handbuch Siemens
> 
> "Umlaufpuffer (n x 256 Einträge), nicht remanent"


Hallo Joseppe,

im Handbuch der Basic Panels steht gar nichts darüber, ob der Meldepuffer remanent ist oder nicht.
Aber in den technischen Daten der einzelnen Panels - zu finden über: Produktliste Basic Panels

Roman schrieb damals:


roman79 schrieb:


> ich habe das neue Panel noch nicht im Haus...aber es wird ein 10" Basic Panel...


Deshalb bezog sich meine Aussage auf das KTP1000 (das einzige 10" Basic Panel).
Beim Verlinken meiner Aussage ist mir dann aber irgendwie das KTP400 reingerutscht ... 

Nun nochmal richtig:
KTP400 + KTP600 : Meldepuffer: Umlaufpuffer (n x 256 Einträge), nicht remanent 
KTP1000 + TP1500: Meldepuffer: Umlaufpuffer (n x 256 Einträge), remanent, wartungsfrei 
Alle: Softwareuhr, ungepuffert

Harald


----------



## Rycker (6 Juli 2011)

Hallo !

Meine Frage ist, habe hier einen PC mit der Wincc Flexibel Runtime am laufen und bin in mom. an den Meldungen drann .
Und zwar bezieht sich meine Fragen auf folgendes !

1.Um Meldungen in der Meldeanzeige zu quittieren ist es unbedingt erforderlich ein Meldefenster vorher zu erscheinen lassen um dort den quitt Button zu betätigen . Z.b Meldung xy  K(Q)      (steht noch an).

2. Wie wird das mit den Meldepuffer gelöst bzw. wie aktiviere ich den für die Meldeanzeige bei der Pc Runtime .

3. Muß man sich selber was Basteln um Meldungen z.b im Archiv Filtern zu lassen oder sind das nur Einstellungen


----------

